#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Capturing wind energy from railway tracks.

## parwalrahul

I just thought this today that Can't we make energy by putting small size windmills adjacent to railway tracks...??

so that as the train comes by the windmill rotates and energy is produced...?

can't we do this.?


give your ideas and suggestions about it..





  Similar Threads: Wind Energy Systems Wind energy seminar report/pdf/ppt download Wind energy material required Wind Energy Comparison Systems PPT Presentation Wind Energy Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download

----------

